
Don't Fear the Terminator - headalgorithm
https://blogs.scientificamerican.com/observations/dont-fear-the-terminator/
======
RodgerTheGreat
An ant is stepped on by a man.

Did the man act out of malice, or because he didn't notice the ant? For some
reason that is beyond the ant's comprehension or awareness?

Would the difference matter to the ant?

